# Gun Stock Finishing?



## texaspete (Aug 28, 2010)

I am in gun smithing school and have carved two one piece stocks. I am useing tung oil, but I do not seem to be able to fill the pours in the walnut. I have about seven coats on so far. I apply liberally with a lint free cloth and, I let set for about an hour or so. Then wipe off as needed. Steel wool the next day etc. 
I would like some advice on how to fill the pours if possible.
Thank you.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

> I would like some advice on how to fill the pours if possible.


Pores.
I have found that an oil finish will generally not fill the pores on a walnut stock, unless you sand or steel-wool the surface between applications. 
Even then, I've had to apply AT LEAST 12-15 coats!
I like the look of an tung-oil finish, but usually will apply a half-dozen or so, then use a poly mix.

Good Luck, and post pics!:thumbsup:

oops, I see you are rubbing down the finish with steel-wool...

p


----------



## Chris Adkins (May 12, 2010)

You might try adding a coat of oil and then wet sanding to use the oil/dust as a pour filler. I do this often on oak but usually do this the first coat. Good luck!


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

I havent tried finishing Walnut with this yet so I'm not real sure about the pore problem, but Truoil is a great finish for stocks. Tru oil is a tung oil with something special done to it in the manufacturing process that makes it thicker and dry faster. You can buff it to a high gloss finish or scuff it a little to make it matte. You might have to use a pore filler on the Walnut so that you dont have to apply so many coats of oil.


----------



## texaspete (Aug 28, 2010)

I was not aware that I could apply a coat of poly over a coat of tung oil or that you can mix the two. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Chris Adkins (May 12, 2010)

you can use poly over tung oil as long as the tung oil has had long enough to dry you can poly over it but I really don't think I would do that on a gun stock. Hendo is right about the truoil, most gun stock refinishing kits include truoil, I have used it and it works great. You can use the same method I stated before about wet sanding with the oil to create a pour filler. I have did this on several gun stocks and they all turned out great.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I sell Dembart checkering tools. That being said this is not a commercial, but Dembart recommends to use their oil and as you apply it use steel wool so that the saw dust fills the pores. They also recommend apply the oil before you checker. I have tried this and it keeps the wood fibers from tearing out during the checkering process. I used this technique with teak oil when I finish my turkey box calls and it does fill the pores. Dembart also make a wood filler which I understand is a very hard finish, but I do not have any experience with their filler. I also use tung oil with 10% poly on red oak when I make fishing rod racks. I use the same technique, apply finish, steel wool, buff, let dry 24 hrs, and do all over again for 3 coats.


----------



## simoncolias (Sep 6, 2010)

I usually Form by Tung Oil Finish. It seems to function more smoothly and dries more quickly for me than Tru-Oil. I took a box revently BLO, but I have not tried it yet. I really like Birchwood-Casey's water-based dark walnut - absorbs deeper and provide better coverage and more than Min-wax oil stains I usually use (choice of colours).


----------

